# Dell Optiplex keeps shutting down and restarting at Windows Startup



## jcommerce (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Dell Optiplex 755 which is only about 2 years old that has given me and my IT guys at work fits. I finally had to get a new work computer and ende up bringing the Optiplex home.

The Optiplex routinely shuts down and tries to restart right as Windows is loading. At work, it would occasionally load Windows and be fine for a few days to a few weeks, but would then shut down and start the endless cycle of failed restarts. 

Dell sent me a new power source and new motherboard and I also installed a new hard drive as well. None of these things fixed the problem. My IT guys wiped it all clean and said to take it home and see if someone might be able to diagnose and repair it.

Since I've brought it home, I have been unable to get past the Windows loading screen before it shuts off and restarts. It has a new, clean version of Windows XP Professional.

Please let me know if you have any thoughts. Thanks!

Jake

Jake


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfb/desktops/optix_755/pd.aspx?refid=optix_755&cs=28&s=dfb

As we can see, Dell still makes this beastie - and the trouble is, there isn't two 755s alike (sort of), since this is a BTO system - 4 different cases, a plethora of processors, and more video card choices than monitors to attach them to. You've already replaced the motherboard, the hard drive and the PSU... oy...

First, I'd find the service tag on the back and punch those numbers into the support.dell.com's tech page to see just what the original configuation of this beastie was - you never know what was put in or taken out unless you did it yourself.

Second, I would check all the memory chips - make sure they're all working and seated properly (F8 while the Dell logo is up during bootup will bring up the Diagnosis page - it should let you see if all is well there).

Third, since you noted that the motherboard was swapped, was the heat sink on the processor mounted properly? Quick shut downs and rebooting can be caused by an over heating CPU. Also, when the motherboard was replaced, was the processor replaced as well, or was it on the board already when you got the new MB?

Forth - have you swapped out the cables? A bad SATA cable can cause fake HD failure symptoms.

A-N


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I will look into these possibilities.


----------



## balesshaw (Sep 2, 2010)

balesshaw

I bought this refurb GX280 in August of 2008. When I took it out of the box there were a couple of problems, that seem to have returned. The USB Slots, and Fan was dead. At that time Bios indicated the Fan was not registering properly so I sent it back for repair.
 
Its been two years now. Last week I noticed Keyboard problems and that the IE. Browser was very slow to open after loading. Yesterday, the Fan became very loud and hours later, after using System Restore and Safety.Live to remedy display distortions, I discovered the Fan had stopped.
 
At this point it doesn't seem reasonable to assume that my bios settings have suddenly changed. Is it likely I have melted the pins in my processor. I am open to an evaluation of the situation.

Thank you !

Dell OptiPlex GX270 (Desktop)
Chassis SN.: 0085478
Board: Dell CC: OU9268
SN: CN13740562005W
Bus Clock 800 megz.
Bios Dell CC. AO7 06/26/2006
Memory 512 mg.
Windows XP Professional SP3
2.40 gigahertx Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

balesshaw said:


> balesshaw
> 
> I bought this refurb GX280 in August of 2008. When I took it out of the box there were a couple of problems, that seem to have returned. The USB Slots, and Fan was dead. At that time Bios indicated the Fan was not registering properly so I sent it back for repair.
> 
> ...


Can you post this in a new thread please, it makes life a lot easier so we can keep track of exactly what has been said (and tried) for each individual problem. Having multiple users with problems on the same thread can get confusing 

To the OP, try downloading and running memtest86 (www.memtest86.com), let it run for several hours (at least 2 full runs of tests ideally) and see if it reports any errors. I had a friends machine months ago that constantly bluescreened and reboot about when the logon screen would come up, after much investigation it turned out to be a faulty RAM module.


----------

